# Config mit sed anpassen



## schlawiner (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich versuche Daten welche unter einen gewissen Abschnitt stehen an zu passen, normalerweise kein Problem, da aber die wichtigen Merkmale mehrmals vorkommen bin ich da etwas ratlos.

Alle Daten welche unter "bank" stehen möchte ich mit sed via shellscript anpassen hat da jemand eine Idee?


```
"Databases"
{
	"driver_default"		"mysql"
	
	"sourcebans"
	{
		"driver"			"mysql"
		"host"				"localhost"
		"database"			"xxx"
		"user"				"xxx"
		"pass"				"xxx"
		//"timeout"			"0"
		"port"			"xxx"
	}

	"bank"
	{
		"driver"			"mysql"
		"host"				"localhost"
		"database"			"xxx"
		"user"				"xxx"
		"pass"				"xxx"
		//"timeout"			"0"
		"port"			"xxx"
	}
	
	"storage-local"
	{
		"driver"			"sqlite"
		"database"			"sourcemod-local"
	}
}
```


----------



## deepthroat (10. Juni 2013)

Hi.

Du könntest Adressbereiche benutzen:


```
/"bank"/,/}/{
s,"driver" .*,"driver"  "postgresql",
s,"host" .*,"host"      "remotehost",
...
}
```

Je nachdem wie robust die Verarbeitung sein soll, müßtest du stattdessen Schleifen verwenden und wirklich die einzelnen Sektionen parsen.  "info sed"


----------

